

AI is a tool, not a threat - bernardom
http://www.rethinkrobotics.com/artificial-intelligence-tool-threat/

======
dzdt
The threat isn't that robots will kill you, but that they will take your
livilihood. If you are a worker in a capitalist society, you should be
worried. The analogy is the internal combustion engine vs the horse. What
happens when AI advances to the point of matching your general intelligence
and learning capacity? If you work in IT, poof, firm management outsources
your job to a computer. If the AI is attached to a robot that further matches
your dexterity, poof there go most other jobs as well.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Jobs going 'poof' thru automation used to be a GOAL of modernization. Is the
race going to work hard forever? Will we ever be free from the need to provide
food and shelter? Wouldn't that be a good thing?

The real issue is, WHEN we no longer need to work to all have a great standard
of living, HOW will we work it out.

------
infogulch
If you're worried that a sentient robot is going to kill you, why are you not
first worried about a non-sentient robot being able to kill you? If robots are
in a position where they can kill, sentient or not, _humans_ will exploit them
to do this far before an AI is conscious enough to do so. There is plenty of
volition for this from humans, e.g. terrorism.

------
justaman
I think the "high profile people" are not afraid of the robotic entity being
nativity good or evil rather the affect the AI device has on humanity being
detrimental to overall human advancement. For example, look at how smart
phones have caused people to only be able to recall a handful of phone
numbers.

~~~
hellbanner
Which has left us more capable of remembering other things, right?

